# Hola, comunidad. ¿Alguien me podría ayudar con esta frase?



## Emmanuel27

Hola, comunidad. ¿Alguien me podría ayudar con esta frase?  Danke im voraus.

_Vielleicht sollte ich meinen Charme an ihr austesten?_
Nach dem letzten Treffen mit ihr hatte er beschlossen, sich auf seine Rückkehr in die USA zu konzentrieren. Den Sprachunterricht setzte er nur fort, weil ihm langweilig war. Jetzt aber kam ihm ein neuer Gedanke. Sie wusste nicht, wer er tatsächlich war. Und sie schien ihn nicht besonders zu mögen, wenn er danach ging, wie eisig sie bei ihrer letzten Stunde geklungen hatte.
*Und sie schien ihn nicht besonders zu mögen, wenn er danach ging, wie eisig sie bei ihrer letzten Stunde geklungen hatte.
Yo diría: Y a ella no pareció gustarle mucho lo frivola que sonó durante la ultima hora.*


----------



## jazyk

Thread titles must include all or part of the word/phrase being discussed. (Avoid phrases like "translation please", "how do I say this", "I'm new" and similar expressions.)
Terms and rules


----------



## Tonerl

_*Una sugerencia:*_

_*Und sie schien ihn nicht sehr zu mögen, wenn es darum ging, wie (eis)kalt sie in ihrer letzten Stunde klang.
Y no pareció gustarle mucho si se trataba de lo fría que sonaba en su última hora.*_


----------



## anahiseri

¿es un texto original en alemán? Lo digo porque me suena raro.


----------



## anahiseri

Emmanuel27 said:


> *Und sie schien ihn nicht besonders zu mögen, wenn er danach ging, wie eisig sie bei ihrer letzten Stunde geklungen hatte.
> Yo diría: Y a ella no pareció gustarle mucho lo frivola que sonó durante la ultima hora.*


me parece bien salvo la palabra "frívola", que no traduce "eisig"..  hay que buscar un sinónimo de "frío"


----------



## bwprius

_Und sie schien ihn nicht besonders zu mögen, *wenn er danach ging*, wie eisig sie bei ihrer letzten *Stunde *geklungen hatte. _

A ver, creo que las traducciones que se han propuesto están bastante bien, salvo las de la parte *wenn er danach ging* y de la palabra *Stunde*.

Este "nach etw. gehen" significa "tener en cuenta", "considerar".

Y él no le parecía gustar mucho a ella, _*si tenía *_*en cuenta* lo fría y distante que ella había sonado durante la última *clase*.

A ver, si el autor ha hablado de Sprachunterricht, "Stunde" es equivalente a una clase, una lección, pero no _su última hora_. (¿Alguien entiende hora como clase?)


----------



## anahiseri

Tonerl said:


> _*Una sugerencia:*_
> 
> _*Und sie schien ihn nicht sehr zu mögen, wenn es darum ging, wie (eis)kalt sie in ihrer letzten Stunde klang.
> Y no pareció gustarle mucho si se trataba de lo fría que sonaba en su última hora.*_


Yo pienso que tiene más sentido con "danach": '*El parecía no caerle muy bien a ella, a juzgar por lo fría que había sonado . . .* 
Con "darum" sería, efectivamente, *. . . . . . .si se trataba de lo fría . . . . *
pero le veo poco sentido.


----------



## anahiseri

bwprius said:


> . . . . .
> 
> A ver, si el autor ha hablado de Sprachunterricht, "Stunde" es equivalente a una clase, una lección, pero no _su última hora_. (¿Alguien entiende hora como clase?)


yo pienso que sí podría ser la última hora de clase en el sentido de la más reciente.


----------



## lagartija68

"[él] no pareció caerle del todo bien a ella, cuando [él] se guió por lo fría/distante que [ella] había sonado en su última [hora de] clase"


----------



## Alemanita

lagartija68 said:


> "[él] no pareció caerle del todo bien a ella, cuando [él] se guió por lo fría/distante que [ella] había sonado en su última [hora de] clase"





Emmanuel27 said:


> Und sie schien ihn nicht besonders zu mögen, wenn er danach ging, wie eisig sie bei ihrer letzten Stunde geklungen hatte.



Yo diría:

Si él se guiaba por lo fría que (ella) había sonado durante la última hora de clase, (él) parecía no caerle del todo bien a ella.

(si él se guiaba por otros criterios, a lo mejor sí le caía bien a ella).

¿Por qué usaste el indefinido, lagartija?


----------



## lagartija68

Un poco me dejé llevar por las traducciones anteriores. Pero entendi que lo de guiarse por lo frio de la actitud de ella fue una vez, no algo repetido. Por eso traduje "cuando" también y no sí.


----------

